# Looking to Get a Tablet



## johndoe (Jul 13, 2019)

I used search to research on tablets, but what I found was from last year and older. With new members and newer tablets, it's worth another post. I'm looking for one to use in the living room when all other entertainment options are exhausted.  Got a tablet? Like it?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 13, 2019)

johndoe said:


> I used search to research on tablets, but what I found was from last year and older. With new members and newer tablets, it's worth another post. I'm looking for one to use in the living room when all other entertainment options are exhausted.  Got a tablet? Like it?



I have a 10 inch Dragon touch screen tablet (Amazon $109) and a 15 inch Acer Chromebook laptop.
.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2019)

I had a tablet, didn't like it. I prefer a laptop; lightweight and just big enough to enjoy what's on the screen.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 13, 2019)

I do love my laptop for emails and searches, but rarely use it. I have the largest size Kindle, a 10 inch I think, and it is awesome! I read books and play games. I read that it was a very inexpensive replacement for the usual sort of tablet. I wouldn't buy anything else. It's about the sixth one I've had. (I've been buying them for years) The main problem seems to be the plug where it charges wearing out. I'm not sure, but if I contacted Amazon, they might offer discounts. I think it's a common problem as my son told me he had the same problem with his girls'. They're very young though. I can't see them being careful with theirs.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 13, 2019)

*I have my laptop, which I use for most things.  I also have a 7" Amazon Fire Tablet that my husband used.  It is OK, but when the time comes to replace it, I will go 10" as the 7 is way to small to read from. Right now I just play solitaire on it, read emails and watch You Tube videos.  I think when I get a bigger one I will get the Fire, too .*


----------



## Mike (Jul 13, 2019)

I got a 10" Acer with a clip on keyboard.

It is fine.

Mike.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 13, 2019)

I have a EVOO 11.6 inch screen laptop that is convertible into a tablet. It is touch screen with a rather small keyboard. very light weight.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2019)

Have a Samsung Galaxy 10", but rarely use it.  It's okay though.... just guess my entertainment options don't get exhausted very often


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 13, 2019)

We have iPads and a couple of Fire tablets, though I prefer a laptop most of the time.   What do you plan to use it for?


----------



## johndoe (Jul 13, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> We have iPads and a couple of Fire tablets, though I prefer a laptop most of the time.   What do you plan to use it for?


I never had one so I guess I will just  use it for a while until I tier of it like most toys.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 13, 2019)

johndoe said:


> I never had one so I guess I will just  use it for a while until I tier of it like most toys.


Well, they are quite useful as e-readers, for games, for watching cable subscription channels or streaming channels, email, etc.   Pretty much the same things you can do on a computer, but without a mouse and on a smaller scale.   If you have Apple devices you'd probably enjoy an iPad to integrate with existing devices.   A good value in a tablet is the Amazon Fire, which will probably be on a killer sale on Monday... "Prime Day."


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 14, 2019)

A tablet is small and easier to carry around than a laptop, so it's convenient if you want something to take from room to room. Apart from that, I prefer my laptop. I like to use a mouse, don't like all this 'finger stuff'. The screen quickly gets all smeared.


----------



## twinkles (Jul 14, 2019)

i have a 11 inch samsung chrome  book and i love it----i can sit in my recliner and relax---my tablet has a keypad


----------



## Timetrvlr (Jul 14, 2019)

I have a 10" Acer tablet that is in constant use. I use it for reading ebooks from Amazon (Kindle books) and for solitaire games during TV commercials. I find I can do almost everything with it that I can do on my 10" Chromebook.

Originally I had a 5" Sony e-reader but that was a bit too small for old eyes then I had a 7" Kobo reader, still too small and complicated. That led me to the 10" android tablet.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 14, 2019)

I have an iPad Pro, 12.9 inch’s of screen. I use nothing else to post on. My phone is mostly used for calls.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 11, 2019)

All I have used for the last 5+ years is my ipad, and I totally LOVE it ! In fact , I have accumulated several of them. My large one is the almost 13” iPad Pro , and I have the Bluetooth keyboard for that one, so it is Iike having a really lightweight laptop, but with touchscreen.
I have a smaller one that I use when I am traveling, or just reading and not going to be doing much typing on it.
Right now is a really great time to get an iPad , if you are considering getting a tablet. Apple just announced that their newest iPad 7 will only start at a little over $300, which is really cheap for a brand now iPad.
It has many of the features of an iPad Pro , and can use the Apple Pencil, if you want something for artistic use, or just for writing notes with.
I checked Best Buy this morning, and already they have made drastic price cuts to the older models of iPad that they have in stock, because most of those were priced higher than the brand new iPad is selling for, and the new one is just over 10”, so is a little larger size than the older models are.
Apple is also giving a free year’s subscription for Apple TV+ along with any Apple device (new) that is purchased this fall; so if you like watching and streaming movies, this makes it an even better deal !

Also, @A2ZGrammie , I have a solution for the connection problems with your Kindle.
Amazon has little magnetic connectors, and you put one end into the Kindle (or whatever device you are using), and the other end connects with the standard USB end, and then the magnetic connectors link up, so you. Never have to try and plug or unplug your devices , you just connect the magnets.
My daughter brought me some of these, and we use them on all of our devices, but they are especially great for Kindles, because they have that uncooperative little plug that always takes me at least 3 tries to get it connected right side up.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 12, 2019)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Also, @A2ZGrammie , I have a solution for the connection problems with your Kindle.
> Amazon has little magnetic connectors, and you put one end into the Kindle (or whatever device you are using), and the other end connects with the standard USB end, and then the magnetic connectors link up, so you. Never have to try and plug or unplug your devices , you just connect the magnets.
> My daughter brought me some of these, and we use them on all of our devices, but they are especially great for Kindles, because they have that uncooperative little plug that always takes me at least 3 tries to get it connected right side up.



Oh how awesome! I hate those little plugs the devices come with these days! I have such a hard time with them. They are a real problem on my bluetooth, which has a horribly short cord.

My son had to ditch the Kindles he had for his daughters, as they had ruined the charger plugs.

I am certainly going to look for these. I didn't know there was such a thing. That is a wonderful tip, and I am so greatful to you for telling me!

Wonderful wonderful idea!!! Thank you.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 12, 2019)

oh and also @Happyflowerlady I am totally jealous of your bluetooth keyboard! Do you like it? I've thought about getting something similar for my Kindle. That's all that I seem to be missing with it, or I would replace my laptop with the Kindle. The Kindle seems to be a bit hard with email as well, but I could be doing something wrong. As I've said, I'm very computer illiterate.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 12, 2019)

You can absolutely get a keyboard for your Kindle, @A2ZGrammie ,  just look on Amazon for kindle keyboard case.  Since i use my iPad for everything, and the Kindle only for reading, I have not added a keyboard for mine, but if you are going to use it for the internet and doing much typing, then an external keyboard is perfect. 
Amazon has Bluetooth keyboard cases for under $20, and up , depending on what you like. You can also just get a Bluetooth keyboard that is universal for any device with Bluetooth, if you do not want a keyboard case. 
 The smaller Kindles are pretty cheap, so you might want to get a small Kindle for reading, and then a keyboard case for the large Kindle that you can use instead of a laptop. 
Once you have the large Kindle in a case, it is more awkward to use for just reading. That is why I have both an iPad and a Kindle.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 12, 2019)

johndoe said:


> I used search to research on tablets, but what I found was from last year and older. With new members and newer tablets, it's worth another post. I'm looking for one to use in the living room when all other entertainment options are exhausted.  Got a tablet? Like it?


I had an I Pad mini given to me.(Apple)
I really like it.
And there is a messaging system on it that I love.
You can send messages including picture to any other person with an I pad and it's free.
And we can communicate, something similar to Skype.
It depends what you are looking for and what is important to you.
Also I like the charger cords that the I pad has.  They seem a lot sturdier than android. They don't have those tiny pins.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 12, 2019)

Happyflowerlady said:


> All I have used for the last 5+ years is my ipad, and I totally LOVE it ! In fact , I have accumulated several of them. My large one is the almost 13” iPad Pro , and I have the Bluetooth keyboard for that one, so it is Iike having a really lightweight laptop, but with touchscreen.
> I have a smaller one that I use when I am traveling, or just reading and not going to be doing much typing on it.
> Right now is a really great time to get an iPad , if you are considering getting a tablet. Apple just announced that their newest iPad 7 will only start at a little over $300, which is really cheap for a brand now iPad.
> It has many of the features of an iPad Pro , and can use the Apple Pencil, if you want something for artistic use, or just for writing notes with.
> ...




Who knew these little magnetic goodies existed? Just ordered a set with high hopes they it solve my tablet charging problem. Thanks for the tip - I'll keep you posted.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Sep 12, 2019)

This is an older thread, but I'll respond. I have a Samsung Galaxy (android) with a large screen. I like it a lot, but don't know if that would be what you want for 'entertainment'. I use it for travel to access emails, websites that are travel related, and weather forecasts. And a major function is the GPS. I use it to find my way around when traveling.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 13, 2019)

@Happyflowerlady I think you are absolutely right about having a Kindle just for reading. I've heard that the paperwhites are really nice for that. Maybe that's what I need to do. My Kindle isn't really good for reading, although I have the settings fixed so it is nice for me to read, it's not quite comfortable for reading in bed. (which is where I use it mostly!)

Maybe I'm going to have to put some of these things on my Christmas list...well, I hate to admit it, but I do have a birthday coming up as well. I'd love to have the connector you mentioned, and the keyboard. I'm still looking for the connector on Amazon, but I just looked briefly. I definitely need them!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 13, 2019)

A2ZGrammie said:


> I'm still looking for the connector on Amazon, but I just looked briefly. I definitely need them!


Its on Amazon...One review says it works with Kindle..

>>>>Click here<<<<


----------



## 911 (Sep 13, 2019)

I have 5 tablets. My Samsung Galaxy is the best. This iPad that I am using takes fits at times.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 13, 2019)

A2ZGrammie said:


> Oh how awesome! I hate those little plugs the devices come with these days! I have such a hard time with them. They are a real problem on my bluetooth, which has a horribly short cord.
> 
> My son had to ditch the Kindles he had for his daughters, as they had ruined the charger plugs.
> 
> ...


Re the charger plugs.  They have tiny pins that are easily bent.
I found that the best way to avoid that is to find a short charger cable and leave it on all the time. Pulling it in and out is what damages the pins.


911 said:


> I have 5 tablets. My Samsung Galaxy is the best. This iPad that I am using takes fits at times.


Talk to Siri about that.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 14, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Re the charger plugs.  They have tiny pins that are easily bent.
> I found that the best way to avoid that is to find a short charger cable and leave it on all the time. Pulling it in and out is what damages the pins.



That's what's going on with my tablet, Camper.  I should be receiving the magnetic cable setup that HappyFlowerLady recommended ^^ in post #6.  Might have to duct tape it in to keep the connection strong with those pins, but a magnetically attached power cord sounds like it would do the trick.  Assuming, of course, that the internal micro pins are still ok. 

Although I use the tablet almost exclusively as an eReader, I'm extremely reluctant to get a Kindle because Amazon is already way too much up in my business. Don't really want Jeff Bezos knowing every book I electronically check out of my public library.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 14, 2019)

StarSong said:


> That's what's going on with my tablet, Camper.  I should be receiving the magnetic cable setup that HappyFlowerLady recommended ^^ in post #6.  Might have to duct tape it in to keep the connection strong with those pins, but a magnetically attached power cord sounds like it would do the trick.  Assuming, of course, that the internal micro pins are still ok.
> 
> Although I use the tablet almost exclusively as an eReader, I'm extremely reluctant to get a Kindle because Amazon is already way too much up in my business. Don't really want Jeff Bezos knowing every book I electronically check out of my public library.
> 
> If the magnetic charging gizmos don't do the trick I will probably pull the trigger on a Samsung Galaxy 10.


Don't throw the tablet away.  Give it to someone handy.  Or do it yourself.
I took the back off one and soldered the charger directly to the battery terminals bypassing the pin charger.  The battery still gets charged. I drilled a hole through the back and put the wires through.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 14, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Don't throw the tablet away.  Give it to someone handy.  Or do it yourself.
> I took the back off one and soldered the charger directly to the battery terminals bypassing the pin charger.  The battery still gets charged. I drilled a hole through the back and put the wires through.


Wow! Thanks for the tip! It would be wonderful to be able to rescue this tablet. 
I'll check with hubby about whether he has a soldering gun. I suspect not but who knows what's lurking in his magic tool collection... 

Are you suggesting we use one of those small (like 4" cord) micro chargers? The back will still click on? Meaning that the charger isn't too thick?


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 14, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Wow! Thanks for the tip! It would be wonderful to be able to rescue this tablet.
> I'll check with hubby about whether he has a soldering gun. I suspect not but who knows what's lurking in his magic tool collection...
> 
> Are you suggesting we use one of those small (like 4" cord) micro chargers? The back will still click on? Meaning that the charger isn't too thick?


The micro chargers are to be used when the tablet is first purchased and left on and only used for charging instead of taking it off and on which damages the pins. 
Charging it direct to the battery is a bit of work and it's different for all makes of tablet.
But an electronic hobbyist can figure it out.
You have to solder two wires one to the positive and one to the negative on the battery and thread those two wires through a hole you drill in the back cover.
Then you connect the charger to those two wires. There are various ways of doing that.
You can just use any charger that has the same voltage and put clips on it to connect to the two wires.
You could even pick up a charger cable from the dollar store and take the end off and find the two wires that have the voltage .
You need a voltmeter for that.
It sounds more complicated than it actually is.  I mean if you're going to throw it away anyway what have you got to lose?


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 14, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Re the charger plugs.  They have tiny pins that are easily bent.
> I found that the best way to avoid that is to find a short charger cable and leave it on all the time. Pulling it in and out is what damages the pins.
> 
> Talk to Siri about that.



That's a good tip, about the charger cable.

And as far as Siri, she's stupid. (IMO)
I've cussed at her. It's funny what she replies.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 14, 2019)

@Ken N Tx those are so great! I think I'm going to have to have some, and buy them for my blue tooth as well. Sometimes I avoid using stuff, just because of the chargers.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 14, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> *The micro chargers are to be used when the tablet is first purchased* and left on and only used for charging instead of taking it off and on which damages the pins.
> Charging it direct to the battery is a bit of work and it's different for all makes of tablet.
> But an electronic hobbyist can figure it out.
> You have to solder two wires one to the positive and one to the negative on the battery and thread those two wires through a hole you drill in the back cover.
> ...



Too late for this now, at least with my existing tablet.  Will try the magnetic cable thing when it arrives.  Maybe the tablet and cable can be juryrigged.  If not, DH will crack the case to see if he can follow your instructions and maybe learn from a helpful youtube video out in cyberspace.  He does indeed have a soldering iron as it turns out.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 14, 2019)

A2ZGrammie said:


> @Ken N Tx those are so great! I think I'm going to have to have some, and buy them for my blue tooth as well. Sometimes I avoid using stuff, just because of the chargers.



They come in a set with several different types of connectors if you have several different types of tablets to connect (like me), or you can get a set with several of the micro-usb ends , like the Kindle uses, and most keyboards and headphones. 
I have the little ends in my headphones and my tablets (iPads/Kindles ) as well as my iPhone .  The keyboards seldom need charging, so I have not bought any more of the connector ends, but you can buy those separately, too, if you just need more of the connector ends and not the cord end. I only use two of the three connector cords because I am able to keep everything charged up by always having something on the charger. 

Also, @A2ZGrammie , if you have Amazon Prime, then you can buy a new kindle on payments of about $10 a month for the 7” ones.  You can also get a good used on on eBay pretty cheap if you shop around.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 14, 2019)

I don't get those magnetic connector things.
If the pins on your tablet are shot, you are still a done duck.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 15, 2019)

The Amazon package was supposed to arrive yesterday.  Checked the tracking and saw this. 

The pins aren't yet completely shot. If I wiggle the connection end of the charging cord I can sometimes get it to charge. I'm hoping to avoid tablet surgery. Maybe if this connector gets firmly duct taped to the tablet it will maintain a constant connection to the internal pins. 

Even if it doesn't work, I'll have this ready to go for my next (or fixed) table, saving myself from a repeat of this problem.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 15, 2019)

The little connector pieces fit snugly into the connection port on the tablet or phone, and you should not have to tape them into place. If the whole connection port is broken and is not able to charge at all, then the little magnetic chargers probably won’t help that; but they do work great to keep the charging ports alive and well. 
What @Camper6 said about leaving the charging cord attached to the tablet, is basically what happens when you use the magnetic charging connectors, because the end that is inserted into your tablet stays in there all of the time once it is inserted. 


Here is a picture of the connector inserted into my Kindle Fire. This “lives” in the charging port, and then I just connect one of the magnetic ends of the charging cord when the Kindle needs charged .


----------



## StarSong (Sep 15, 2019)

Happyflowerlady said:


> The little connector pieces fit snugly into the connection port on the tablet or phone, and you should not have to tape them into place. If the whole connection port is broken and is not able to charge at all, then the little magnetic chargers probably won’t help that; but they do work great to keep the charging ports alive and well.
> What @Camper6 said about leaving the charging cord attached to the tablet, is basically what happens when you use the magnetic charging connectors, because the end that is inserted into your tablet stays in there all of the time once it is inserted.
> 
> 
> ...


Guess I'll learn on Weds whether this will work for my current tablet.


----------

